# My dog still isn't eating/drinking...and is now shaking/shivering.



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure who all read my post about adopting my new fur friend, so I will give a brief run down of the situation.
Last Monday I got a YorkiePoo from a lady who had only had him for one week. I guess she bought him from a couple who had him since he was a pup and they lost their house and had to move to an apartment and could not bring Benny. The lady I got him from only had him a short time because her male Chihuahua was not welcoming him. Long story short, I drove 3 hours to get him...and 3 hours back home with him.

It is now 9 days later and he still is not really eating or drinking water. I have brought him the vet twice - once last Tuesday and on Monday of this week. He has had everything checked; his blood, urine, electrolytes, glucose, etc. and everything comes back fine. I told the vet that he just started shaking on Saturday and she contributes it to him get groomed on Friday and just being a little frightened still.
Well, he still is not eating or drinking...and shakes uncontrollably all day. At first, after all the test came back ok, I attributed it to him being homesick...and still think that this may be the case, but not sure.

Can anyone tell me if this is "normal" for dogs who have been transitioned into new homes?
I had him on Purina Dog Chow...that is what his previous owner fed him...and he didn't eat that, so I bought Eukanuba Adult Maintenance Small Breed Formula Dog Food...and he won't touch that either. The vet put him on Hill's Prescription Diet® a/d® Canine/Feline pet food and he won't eat that either. I have been home with him all day and the only thing he has eaten is a Denta Stix...he hasn't even drank any water.

Is he homesick? I've already dished out over $400 on the vet in the last two weeks and seem to be getting nowhere fast. Is there something I am missing or doing wrong?

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks so much!!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

have you tried canned food? I think I'd try some baby food. Get some turkey and chicken baby food and see if he eats that. He might still be nervous from all the changes. Try to make his life more stable. A grooming this soon probably wasn't the best idea. But try the baby food and see how he does.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, the poor thing! I have a puppy who has been in my home for two weeks. He shakes on occasion but seems to be settling in well. Constant, uncontrollable shaking doesn't sound like a good thing. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if all the changes in his life are a bit much for him. You probably already do this, but stick to a routine as much as possible; this helps him know what to expect.

His lack of eating is worrisome. I would mix some canned food into the dry food and see if that encourages him to eat.

Does the vet know that he's shaking all the time now? If not, give him a call and see what he advises.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

The Hills A/D food is canned...and I bought some canned Eukanuba to mix with it. He ate a little of that today, but not the dry dog food. I got him groomed because his hair was very matted and his hair was blocking his eyes. I probably could/should have waited, but I asked the vet about it and she said he would be ok...guess I scarred my doggy 



Thracian said:


> Oh, the poor thing! I have a puppy who has been in my home for two weeks. He shakes on occasion but seems to be settling in well. Constant, uncontrollable shaking doesn't sound like a good thing. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if all the changes in his life are a bit much for him. You probably already do this, but stick to a routine as much as possible; this helps him know what to expect.
> 
> His lack of eating is worrisome. I would mix some canned food into the dry food and see if that encourages him to eat.
> 
> Does the vet know that he's shaking all the time now? If not, give him a call and see what he advises.


Yes, we were just at the vet on Monday and I told her he was shaking. She said it was probably because he was still adjusting to the changes. I am to call her at the end of this week to let her know how he is doing.

I try to stick to a routine as much as possible and feel that I am doing a pretty good job of it. He even sleeps with me at night and I get up at the same time every morning...6:20am and he knows as soon as that alarm goes off, it's time to go outside and go potty


----------



## scott.teece (Apr 8, 2009)

Good for you for bringing home a dog that coule have easily been given to a shelter. Even though Benny doesn't realize it, his life is better with you than it potentially could have been.

I don't think this is anything more than a big change in environment for Benny. How old is he? How long was he with the family that had to give him up? It certainly could be well over 9 weeks before Benny is comfortable is his new home.

You're doing the right thing to keep supplying the food. I would just try and identify which combo of food works best and stick to that as much as possible. Also, sometimes my pup does eat as much (she is teething) but will eat her food if I put it in one of her toys like a Kong or plastic bottle.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

I was told Benny would be 2 on May 4th, but the vet said based on how bad his teeth were (lots of tartar and plaque) that he is around 3 or 4. 

I was told that he was with the one family since he was a puppy and then the lady I got him from had only had him for a week...which explains why he is so shook up, but I don't understand why any animal would starve/dehydrate himself. 

He is doing a little better, but you can still tell he isn't 100%


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wanted to add that you did the right thing getting him groomed - a matted dog is not a happy dog. 

Hope you find the answer you are looking for and that little Benny is feeling better soon.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Just wanted to add that you did the right thing getting him groomed - a matted dog is not a happy dog.
> 
> Hope you find the answer you are looking for and that little Benny is feeling better soon.


Thanks! I hope he feels better soon too. He is such a wonderful dog that I hate to see him so sad.

I think he was abused because some times when I (or anyone else) goes to pet him, he cowers down like someone is going to hurt him. It breaks my heart because I would NEVER hurt him, or any animal. I just have to work with him and help him gain my trust...but it's hard because I love him and I wish he could understand I wouldn't hurt him. Shame on whoever hurt him...he truly is wonderful.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Dogs who weren't properly socialized may also shy away from people, so such behavior is not always an indication of prior abuse.

I'm going to suggest an upgrade in diet (check out http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com for more information) and you might also try hand feeding meals (only offered for about 15 minutes a few predictable times a day), if possible. Also avoid looking directly at the dog, walking after him, patting him over the head or bending over him for now. Let him come to you, yawn and blink and glance away from him in a relaxed manner, calmly stroke his chest and sides if he'll allow it, approach him in arcs and look into alternative therapies such as lavender aromatherapy, Dog Appeasing Pheromones, Bach's Rescue Remedy, Anxiety Wraps, Calming Collars, soothing music, etc. to help him adjust.


----------



## Stelladog (Aug 18, 2008)

Poor little guy seems so scared. Did he come with any toys or bedding from his old home? If not and you haven't, try to set him up a little den of bed or blankets in a sheltered area. Does he try to hide when in the house or does he stay near the door, window, or you?

Are there any sounds like upstairs stomping, construction, or thunderstorms that may be causing his distress?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You could try feeding boiled, boneless, skinless chicken and rice. Most dogs love it and it's easy on their stomachs. Then gradually mix in a little dog food with it.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

A dog shaking uncontrollably would have me taking his temperature. It coule either be elevated (fever) or it could be depressed (dog is cold). While it is PROBABLY a behavioral issue (fear) knowing the dog's temperature is very important. Normal says a lot.... (normal is around 100-101.5 for dogs). 

Not drinking is way more problematic than not eating. A dog can go a few days without food but water is critical. Have you tried warming the water? Have you tried warming the food? 

Another thing you might try (besides what has been mentioned so far) is to get a little bit of calve's liver or some ground beef and cook it up and see if he will eat that. See if you can get him to come to you and eat out of your hand. 

I agree with Pampered Pups.. you don't want to make any moves on this dog that the dog might view as threatening. Petting from above or leaning over the dog to pet him are two such things. OTOH, getting on the floor.. physically sitting on the floor sideways to him and NOT looking at him but holding a delicacy in your had (cooked liver or beef) might give him the confidence to approach you. 

This is going to take time. Just be sure he drinks enough water.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

pamperedpups said:


> Dogs who weren't properly socialized may also shy away from people, so such behavior is not always an indication of prior abuse.
> 
> I'm going to suggest an upgrade in diet (check out http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com for more information) and you might also try hand feeding meals (only offered for about 15 minutes a few predictable times a day), if possible. Also avoid looking directly at the dog, walking after him, patting him over the head or bending over him for now. Let him come to you, yawn and blink and glance away from him in a relaxed manner, calmly stroke his chest and sides if he'll allow it, approach him in arcs and look into alternative therapies such as lavender aromatherapy, Dog Appeasing Pheromones, Bach's Rescue Remedy, Anxiety Wraps, Calming Collars, soothing music, etc. to help him adjust.


Yep, I second this, it's actually pretty common for very small dogs to shy away from us, we're twenty times their size and can be VERY scary to them especially if they haven't been properly socialized, Bring yourself to HIS level more and don't give any 'confrontational' body signals (Staring straight at him, bending over him, reaching over the head ect)

Get a copy of *ON TALKING TERMS WITH DOGS - CALMING SIGNALS, 2ND EDITION* both the DVD and the book if you can swing it, it will help you to understand what's threatening and what isn't and how to communicate with your dog.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

He's part Yorkie? I think Yorkies are really sensitive. I have a purebred Yorkie who gets extremely nervous in new situations. JC also tends to shake and shiver, but usually his appetite is fine...I think your dog just needs time to adjust, like many other people are saying. I hope things go well for you!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Just wanted to find out if there was an update? I hope Benny is doing well and settling into his new home.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

I'm interested in an update, too...


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

hi - he is eating and drinking normally now and now that he is, he is having more accidents in the house, but we are working on that  

he is still skittish and afraid of anything that moves...and clings to my side, but I think that is because he is small and maybe was abused.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

That's good! I'm glad he's adjusting! I don't think he's skittish because he was abused; I've had my yorkie all my life and he's always been skittish, and I know for a fact he was never abused. It's probably just 'cause he's small.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

some times when we bend down to pet him, he cowers like he has been struck. could be due to the fact that he is little, but when i was younger, we had a dog that was abused and he did the same thing.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

Same with my yorkie. He rolls over and shows his belly, and sometimes pees. You could be right, I could be wrong, just saying what I've seen in my dog. ^^U


----------

